# Detailed New Marine Pics and Desciptions



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Stumbled across this today:

Gives brief confirmations on what each unit's rules are:


----------



## Mr Flibble (Jun 17, 2008)

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome find mate. Wonder where these came from.

I just hope this isnt going to land us in the shit again... 

I'll leave it here, we werent the source this time.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, drop pod.

The Sternguard combi plasma looks very nice. Damn GW and their excellent figures, making me buy yet more marines because of thier coolness.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

did something flip out with the photos? they're not there anymore...

CP


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Um....I cant see the pictures mate. And the site is in another language, I cant read it....:laugh:

Canadish


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the content has been removed by the looks of it. it was working when the OP was made, but has since been taken down


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Shoot....Would anyone mine giving an overview on some of the big changes? Such as if the Vets can have combi-weapons and the like. :grin:

Thanks
Canadish


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, the site's in chinese, can't read it.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heh, yeah, the site's definitely in Chinese now...

Absolutely sweet pics, though. Thanks mate! +rep for you! 

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm late...pics are deleted...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Darn it sounds like they were good.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheers thats awesome.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, vanguard veterans can assault the turn they Deep Strike. That is pretty brutal. Space Marines have all these awesome new abilities. I like how the new codexes have more and more special little units and rules, even though they can unbalance the game. Complicated/detailed rules are what us veteran players live for, ala 2nd edition. I'm still waiting for a Dark Millennium rerelease.
With all these new upgrades, I hope their points go up..
Beautiful models on the vanguard and sternguard though.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, awesome find mate! Space Marines sound as hard as the fluff makes them out to be.

Let's hope the points costs have gone up as a result. Less models to paint = win.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice models, sigh even more money on the Smurfs, Yipee.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Balance is an interesting point...

I noticed, though, that the majority of the new releases are in the HQ, Elites, and Heavy Support slots. So they're basically 'extras,' if you like; hard units you can add to your army for a bit of extra punch. Most of them don't count as scoring units under Fifth; I suppose that facet, when added to the (mostly likely) high cost of the units themselves, will help balance their power. 

Regardless, they all look bloody amazing. Can't wait to get my hands on that plastic Land Raider kit...I'm thinking the Redeemer's flame cannon sponsons would make an awesome Chimera-Hellhound conversion piece :biggrin:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Heh. Didn't know that the Kantor mini was scuplted by Diaz.
Gotta get one.



> Complicated/detailed rules are what us veteran players live for


I wouldn't call myself a vet but I really like the way this dex is taking.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

All those models look amazing, espect that silly techmarine gun. Obviously the cogboys read the STD upside down and back to front : P Apart from that, a highly impressive new set of models. I love the scout sargent, the Crimson Fists character model is also highly beautiful.


----------



## Chad Cushway (Dec 30, 2007)

Love the drop pod!!! Cant wait


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I just saw the pics with all the info and Space Marines are Fucking Badass now. Also when i got to see some of Calgars rules i almost fell out he is a beast now.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Indeed...if anyone's interested, Bell of Lost Souls has an extensive peek at the new set of marine HQ choices and special characters. In fact, Jez has kindly reposted it here for your viewing pleasure :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yup, and the Tigurius rules look pretty slick...

Chief Librarian Tigurius
- Knows all(!) the psychic powers available to the marines.
- May use 3 powers per turn.
- Allows army to reroll any reserve rolls.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yup, and the Tigurius rules look pretty slick...
> 
> Chief Librarian Tigurius
> - Knows all(!) the psychic powers available to the marines.
> ...


:shok:


.....
By the Emperor....
Hang on, on the offical GW document it says that ANY chapter can use the special characters.....

My Blood Ravens will be crying with joy! :biggrin:

I think I might faint...
Canadish


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i hope someone else gets fired for this.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

So that means that you can field Pedro Kantor with an Ultramarine army. :shok: That's Sick


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Yup, and the Tigurius rules look pretty slick...
> 
> Chief Librarian Tigurius
> - Knows all(!) the psychic powers available to the marines.
> ...


Jesus saint age Christ!!!

Holey crap the marines (Ultramarines especially!) are about to be uber powerfull.. seriously they may be going overboard here with all these friggen characters.. this about to become "CharacterHammer" again.. its all about how many characters you bring now seeing how everyone can take every character with no restrictions..

Im an Ultramarines player and for years I've been arguing about how SM were about right or some what shafted game power wise in comparison to a lot of the other new armies out there but there aint no way I can defend them now.. the new SM will be some bad mutha's in this next codex and this is just what we've seen from snippets.. imagine what the whole rest of the codex is gonna bring to the table.:scare:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

That looks awesome, I want SGT Chronus now, he'll make my LR mean!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

whoa this stuff is epic. An assault 4 storm bolter, Ignore crew stunned and shaken and awesome jumpack models...THIS CODEX WILL ROCK!!!


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

I will have to get me a Thunderfire cannon:biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll be picking up the Scout Sgt. and Sicarius (he'll be wearing that helmet too). Hell, if I can afford it, I'll end up with the lot. The only models there I'm not overly fussed on are the Vets and the Drop Pod. I don't know if it's just the pics I've seen, but I can't imagine 6 terminators fitting in there! Scale seems off. I dunno...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> I don't know if it's just the pics I've seen, but I can't imagine 6 terminators fitting in there! Scale seems off. I dunno...


I was thinking that as well.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats it!......
I am starting a Ultrasmurfs Army when this stuff comes out


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

> That looks awesome, I want SGT Chronus now, he'll make my LR mean!


glad i'm not the only one who thought of that option. and i've already made a conversion for a diy calgar and chronus LOL


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

In the top right you've got a letter code, for instance, D+ on Sicarius and Telion, F+ on Chronus. Is this the likely price code? I'm assuming Chronus is more expensive as you're getting 1 and half models per pack. 

Is D £7, F £8? That may give us an indication of the prices (aside from the rumoured prices floating around).


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

I cant really tell if the scout bike is a stripped down version of the SM bike?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Medic said:


> I cant really tell if the scout bike is a stripped down version of the SM bike?


Yeah, but not a huge amount. 1 less exhaust, bit less armour, no banner pole. It's like a motocross bike with a gun on, lol.


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> Yeah, but not a huge amount. 1 less exhaust, bit less armour, no banner pole. It's like a motocross bike with a gun on, lol.


Good, they seem less brute which is perfect for IG rough riders. Who needs horses when you have moto-x bikes?!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Medic said:


> Good, they seem less brute which is perfect for IG rough riders. Who needs horses when you have moto-x bikes?!


:biggrin: Bikes don't have the finesse of horses though! I always think why, some 38,000 years ahead of time, that humans still haven't evolved past combustion engines and wheels but can fire lasers, plasma, insert 2 hearts (amongst others) and fly through space. :scratchhead:

Going back to my post above - does anyone know the current GW price codes (eg: A=£?)?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well, actually we did advance past that, and then the Horus Heresy happened, and now we are going backwards again


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

damn they look cool

too bad they follow the false enperor

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

Those Veterans look sweet, as ever.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Space Marine Spearhead*

Here is a set the that is available for pre-order $244.00 USD

This box set contains: one 144-page Codex: Space Marines, one multi-part plastic Drop Pod, three multi-part plastic Scout Bikes, five metal Sternguard Veterans, five metal Vanguard Veterans, one metal Thunderfire Cannon, one metal Sergeant Telion, One metal Sergeant Chronus, one metal Pedro Kantor and one metal Ultramarines Captain Sicarius.

Like in the BA Codex it says that you can use BA specialty characters in successor Chapters. 
In the new SM codex I wonder if you can use the New specialty characters from the Ultramarines army in successor Chapters.

With the new Sternguard and Vanguard Veterans dose this mean that our current Vets squads are now useless now?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

um, depends on taste really, but they do seem to be doing an armed takeover :security:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well looks like GW will be having a bumper christmas this year ! some seriously hot releases in that bunch. i will be interested in finding out if they have re-cut the lascannon sprue in the new landraider box or is have they just done an upgrade sprue like with the vindicator ?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Now I just need to pick a chapter and buy the models and paint them!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was doing a search for more info on pedro (before i thought to look at the other threads on these forums ) and i found this quote on warseer, loads of praise for the guy "finding" this info by taking it off here and putting it on them  

"cant believe Heresy Online got such a massive scoop ahead of warseer!" By torealis

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146565


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> whoa this stuff is epic. An assault 4 storm bolter, Ignore crew stunned and shaken and awesome jumpack models...THIS CODEX WILL ROCK!!!


Agreed k:


----------



## Kain20k (Mar 3, 2008)

The Sternguard rules are nasty wounding on 2+ with ap3, thats pretty nasty. We'll probably be seeing a lot more veterans used now which will be nice  Not to mention the models are amazing.


----------



## Js Avenger (Aug 19, 2008)

all i can say omfg! these are class but with the new rule tweaks it seem sm seem to be gettin an unfair advantage not that am complaining and a the plastic thunderhawk well this is gonna kick ***


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the vanguard veterans are very nice!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Right - Salamander Chapter Started now. That Redeemer is Sexy. I just hope that you can get the 2 Meltas/Flamers per squad though still =/.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I was wrong about the relic blade-- I assumed that was just left for Apocalypse Reload. Opens up a whole new avenue of modelling opportunities for officers, I think... I've always had a soft spot for greatswords. 

I wonder how I'm going to fit some of this new stuff into my army. Certainly not going to mess with the techmarine and thunderfire gun, but the Sternguard Veteran Squad looks extremely appealing, particularly if accompanied by a character. The Redeemer will definitely have a place in my armoury, even if it only comes out once in a while.


----------



## titan64 (Aug 23, 2008)

I want the vanguard their sick


----------



## titan64 (Aug 23, 2008)

what does the letters mean on titan136 pics


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

i see it fine


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice!!! I like the canon!!!!


----------



## Lordt (Aug 26, 2008)

those images are clearly from the GW website
i downloaded them


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

BOLS has had these pics up for a while now. I can't wait to get the redeemer.


----------

